# If your not bored yet.....Harley



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Okay so it's becoming an obsession the camera is never off I just can't help myself more of Harley sorry
The last ones I thought I would be clever and hide behind a tree and see if he could find me.....okay took about 5 seconds is he following my scent or is he just listening for the rapid click click click of my camera shutter!!!!

mum made me pose by these flowers! oh god better humour and look as if i'm enjoying!








oh he is so special my little "medallion dog"








Here he comes paws and all! he does has big feet girls! 









Hide and seek I will just pretend I am following her sent but I know she is behind that tree with that bloody camera okay here goes........
















BOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great snaps.... well done 

I love the little curls on his ears .. soooo cute ..

I think I better try a bit harder when I get the camera out tomorrow.... 

Keep sending them.... we are never bored of puppy pic and especially not of Harley... he's fab


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I never tire of seeing pictures of him, he's gorgeous and your photos are brill! xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Harleys a lovely boy, i'm with jojo .............. never bored of the pics ..... keep em coming


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Harley is absolutely adorable, keep posting pics!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

He is lovely


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely,lovely boy... finding his Mommy  keep the pictures coming x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

He looks so cute. I love seeing pics and i hope to be boring you all with mine soon


----------

